

LinkedIn Banishing Rapportive Tomorrow - chadkruse
http://intellerati.com/2014/07/30/linkedin-banishing-rapportive-google-apps-tomorrow/

======
chadkruse
Anyone found a decent replacement? A quick search turns up the following but I
haven't dug in to them yet:

1) [http://vibeapp.co/](http://vibeapp.co/)

2) [http://www.connect6.com/](http://www.connect6.com/)

I'm going to miss the email prospecting hack the old Rapportive gmail gadget
provided...was great for getting feedback from potential users:
[http://www.techforagents.com/1780-how-to-hack-prospecting-
wi...](http://www.techforagents.com/1780-how-to-hack-prospecting-with-
rapportive/)

